# 6D owners, are you upgrading?



## rfdesigner (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm staying put.. for now, but I don't see the MKII as my future, which is a suprise to me.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 21, 2017)

I can't vote; I just bought the 5DIV instead.


----------



## ctrl (Jul 21, 2017)

First the lack of 4K and now the non-existing DR improvement... sticking with my 6D for pictures and will probably buy a Garmin virb or GoPro for my 4K needs.... Would have preferred a full frame 4K solution but now I will adapt my movie shooting to what can be doe with an action camera.

Hopefully the 6D mkIII wont take 5 years to release and that it will have specs that I can live with.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 21, 2017)

Will not vote, as I don't own a 6D1, but I'm curious to see the results.

The 6D2 is going to sell well and I think it will turn out to be a fine camera. But it would appear that Canon -- in an attempt to keep costs down or, yes, possibly entice folks up to the 5D4 -- left three big things out of the 6D2:


(We presume) On-Chip ADC sensor and the base ISO DR bump that comes with it
Dual slot
4K

There's a bunch of other things folks can get picky about, but those three above tick the 'incite the masses' box to me. Right or wrong, some folks here felt the 6D2 had to have some/all of those items, and I feel those three items will be the driving determinant of whether (forum-dwelling) folks on the fence opt in or opt out of getting a 6D2.

Please note I've no intention to litigate those items here in the thread. See hundreds of pages of threads on this here at CR for that. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 21, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> I can't vote; I just bought the 5DIV instead.



+1 on not buying. Can you add an "I don't own a 6d" poll option so that we can vote and see the results? 

- A


----------



## dcm (Jul 21, 2017)

Went for a bigger upgrade. 1DX2. 

You might add another option for upgrades to 5D/1D series. That's as plausible as a switch to Nikon/Sony/...


----------



## Pookie (Jul 21, 2017)

I bought a new 6D mark I about 6 months ago (super cheap) for my wife after hearing how good it was for low light....

Total BS, it's in no way better than a Mark III/IV in that respect. I love the other thread going back and forth about it being "ok" or step backwards in its sensor. I think this is going to be the norm from now on. I bought the Mark IV when it came out and now after using it for quite a few months it's a very very modest improvement over the Mark III... seems like Canon is hitting a wall where these newer cameras are going to be modest incremental changes in bodies.

I know tons of Mark IV owners rave about their new bodies and pulling shadows (this seems to be the battle cry of the hobbyist on this forum)… really not much there over the Mark III (yes a little better but not HUGE). I own 6 Mark III’s for my wedding business and they will stay there as it is a great camera. I won't rush to upgrade to all Mark IV's. 

I'm sure this statement will twist a bunch of undies but it is true... I bought into lots of Canons, love the 5D3 and I'm lukewarm on the 5D4. My 1DX gathers dust these days and I am finding Canon to be well underwhelming lately. I do like Canon and their lenses especially but I can also rationally evaluate the bodies in a working environment. Canon is not without it’s cons… it never has been. Just like every other camera maker on the planet.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 21, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > I can't vote; I just bought the 5DIV instead.
> ...



happy?


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 21, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > chrysoberyl said:
> ...



Thanks! Curious to see the results if you also added an "I'll get a 5D4 instead, now that I see what the 6D2 offers" sort of out for those that were hedging between the two, but I don't want to backseat drive your poll. 

- A


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 21, 2017)

Upgraded from 6d to 5dmk3 about three years ago. Sold the 5d3 a few months ago anticipating 6dmk2. My expectations were a sub$2000 full frame with an updated sensor with dual pixel, touch screen, massively improved AF over mk1, weather sealing. With all the negative news about the new sensor, I'm glad I moved on to fuji. 6dmk2 will still be on my wist list but I am not paying full price for sure. In fact I just ordered sony a7rii with metabone adaptor just to try it out. I really hate leaving canon but apparently I am starting to feel silly for being loyal. In the mean time a Sony body with canon lenses is a viable compromise.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 21, 2017)

sunnyVan said:


> Upgraded from 6d to 5dmk3 about three years ago. Sold the 5d3 a few months ago anticipating 6dmk2. My expectations were a sub$2000 full frame with an updated sensor with dual pixel, touch screen, massively improved AF over mk1, weather sealing. With all the negative news about the new sensor, I'm glad I moved on to fuji. 6dmk2 will still be on my wist list but I am not paying full price for sure. In fact I just ordered sony a7rii with metabone adaptor just to try it out. I really hate leaving canon but apparently I am starting to feel silly for being loyal. In the mean time a Sony body with canon lenses is a viable compromise.



That's four bodies north of $1k / three bodies north of $2k _in 5 years_ from _3 different brands_.

I really hope you find what you are looking for, but I'd consider renting before buying to save a few bucks! 

- A


----------



## hbr (Jul 21, 2017)

I have had my 6D1 since 2012 and found it to be a great camera, (for me). There is no way I can justify over $2,000 for a new body so I went ahead and pre-ordered the 6D2. I am very disappointed with several features of it , but if it is as good as my mark 1, I can use the new AF and the tilty-flippy. 

Still, I may send it back and stay with my Mark 1 until I decide what to do.


----------



## Ladislav (Jul 21, 2017)

My 6D is already well used and I was hoping for decent upgrade. While 6D Mk.II will be a good camera, I just don't see the upgrade I expected for 2000 GBP. And I'm even not interested in video at all. 5D Mk.IV looks better every day, but that will require much more saving.

Maybe after my initial shock with sensor and AF module goes away or after my Mk.I dies, I will think differently. Hopefully price will drop by that time.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 21, 2017)

My 6D is still serving me well. Waiting for 6D Mark III


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 21, 2017)

I take a close look at each new FF body from Canon. If it has a feature set that is significantly better than what I have and use, and is offered at a tempting price, I will likely go for it. I'm currently using a 5D3. The tilty-flippy and promise of a better sensor almost had me sold on the 6D2. Then reality bit, and I am back on the fence until the next Canon try.


----------



## the.unkle.george (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope. I'm not spending $1k for something no better than what I have. I've been waiting for this upgrade for about a year with money in hand. I have ~$10k in Canon glass and I'm eyeballing what I really use to swap to Sony.

I wanted a FF 80d, Canon is offering a lame duck for $2000... Sorry, no thanks.

If the 6dii or 5dIV had IBIS, 4k, flippy screen, DPAF, SD UHS-II and 802.11ac to auto-sync jpgs to my phone it would be worth the upgrade.


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Jul 21, 2017)

I was getting really close to selling my 5DIII and "side grading" to the 6D Mark II for a little smaller size and newer features plus a (BETTER) sensor....but with the sensor disappointment I'll be staying put.

Hopefully others do the same to show Canon what is expected.


----------



## rpiotr01 (Jul 21, 2017)

Sdiver2489 said:


> I was getting really close to selling my 5DIII and "side grading" to the 6D Mark II for a little smaller size and newer features plus a (BETTER) sensor....but with the sensor disappointment I'll be staying put.
> 
> Hopefully others do the same to show Canon what is expected.



Exact same here. First disappointment was the inability to switch focus screens. With little to no sensor improvement I'm staying put. Don't see any point to making a move, plus it's kind of the principle of the thing. Either put a good faith effort into improving the line, or kill it.


----------



## sean0306 (Jul 21, 2017)

Picked up a new 6D just over a year ago for less than $1200, and was toying with moving to the 6D2 if it was a big improvement. Having seen what the final product appears to be, I will likely wait until next year and add a 5D IV as a second body instead. An articulated screen and the focus upgrade won't be a big factor in the type of work I'm doing.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 21, 2017)

Thankfully I didn't lose money when I sold the 6d, lost some when selling 5d. I ordered a7rii but I suspect I won't keep it. I want to have it in my hands to make a judgment. Xt2 is my go to camera now and actually gives me better shooting experience than 6d and 5d. It's my main camera for the foreseeable future.




ahsanford said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > Upgraded from 6d to 5dmk3 about three years ago. Sold the 5d3 a few months ago anticipating 6dmk2. My expectations were a sub$2000 full frame with an updated sensor with dual pixel, touch screen, massively improved AF over mk1, weather sealing. With all the negative news about the new sensor, I'm glad I moved on to fuji. 6dmk2 will still be on my wist list but I am not paying full price for sure. In fact I just ordered sony a7rii with metabone adaptor just to try it out. I really hate leaving canon but apparently I am starting to feel silly for being loyal. In the mean time a Sony body with canon lenses is a viable compromise.
> ...


----------



## Khalai (Jul 21, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > Upgraded from 6d to 5dmk3 about three years ago. Sold the 5d3 a few months ago anticipating 6dmk2. My expectations were a sub$2000 full frame with an updated sensor with dual pixel, touch screen, massively improved AF over mk1, weather sealing. With all the negative news about the new sensor, I'm glad I moved on to fuji. 6dmk2 will still be on my wist list but I am not paying full price for sure. In fact I just ordered sony a7rii with metabone adaptor just to try it out. I really hate leaving canon but apparently I am starting to feel silly for being loyal. In the mean time a Sony body with canon lenses is a viable compromise.
> ...



Over time, I've rented Sony A72, Fuji XPro2 and XT2, Nikon D610 and D750. And eventually always came back to Canon. While I really despise the decision of worse sensor of 6D II that other current Canon cameras, I'm apparently unable to part with Canon excellent glass, ergonomics are spot-on and since I shoot usually on ISO 400-3200, DR is less of an issue for me, because after 400-800 ISO, any advantage of ABC cameras are practically gone.

What bothers me most is that Canon apparently _can_, but they _won't_. So unless there is an irresistible price offering for 6D II, I'm staying with my trusty old 6D...


----------



## dak723 (Jul 22, 2017)

I sold my 6D because it was just too big and heavy. If the 6D II had become a "small" FF (similar to how the SL1 is a small crop), then I would definitely have considered it. The original 6D has excellent IQ, so, based on the info we have - that the IQ is the same with perhaps an increase in the ability to lift shadows cleanly - then I would have gotten one had it been smaller.

DR is absolutely not an issue for me since the original 6D has more than enough for everything I ever shot with it. As I mentioned, the 6D has excellent IQ, so the 6D II will too.


----------



## Cory (Jul 22, 2017)

Already upgraded - to the 6D I; and it's glorious.


----------



## tcmatthews (Jul 22, 2017)

I sold my 6D a year ago in anticipation of the 6D II. I decided that my Sony A7II worked well enough that the 6D was redundant. I had just bought a Canon 7D II for wildlife so the 6D was not seeing much use. The A7II had a wider array of focus point than the 6D, and a faster shutter. Given the lackluster features I am trying to decide if I should just sell my 7DII which I hate carrying around because it is huge and buying a 80D or sell all my Canon stuff over time and move on to to the Sony G-master lenses.

In general I am taking a wait and see. Approach, with a camera buying freeze. Partially because I have other things I want to buy and the cameras releases have been snooze worthly. 

Regardless I do not think there are any new Canon Cameras in my future. If I buy it is going to be a refurb if I buy anything.


----------



## cpsico (Jul 22, 2017)

Not likely! the original 6d was a sensor upgrade to the 5dIII. Unless they can add 4K video with a firmware upgrade this camera fails to find a market niche. Original 6d offered great image quality second to none in the canon lineup. For everyday use it was my go to camera, it was versatile, small and I didn't sacrifice IQ when I didn't need a big camera. Maybe when it drops to under 1500 and my original 6d has died just maybe.


----------



## timmy_650 (Jul 22, 2017)

I was thinking about selling some of my lenses and my 6D so I could get the mark 2 but now. I think I will stay put with my 6D. I shoot a lot of landscapes, so a better AF would be nice but not needed. I think I will wait and maybe in a year Canon will have another goof sale where you can stack coupons. Where I can get it for $1000, then sale my 6D for $700-800. 
Well I have also been really thinking about a small form factor camera. Maybe I will go with a M5 or something like that.


----------



## dlee13 (Jul 22, 2017)

I sold my 6D prior to the announcement and still plan on getting the 6D2. I am bothered by the results I've seen so far and I welcome the upgrade to the AF and screen. Honestly I'm really excited and can't wait till and I can finally pick it up next week  The only area that limited me with the 6D was the AF, now that it's been improved it will be perfect for me!


----------



## drob (Jul 22, 2017)

I started to save up for the 6DMk2 but @ 2K I'd expect a sensor improvement. The camera features and AF are vastly improved but not worth $2000. The price will have to drop to at least 1500 in order for me to buy this camera. Or might as well go for the 5DMk4. I'd love to know Canon's decision making process for the sensor.


----------



## xps (Jul 22, 2017)

Still looking for an 2nd FF body. Thought the 6DII would be "more" like the 6D - better IQ/DR/lesser noise as 5D series with slower AF. I´m very pleased about my 5DIV. I had too high expectations on the MKII version of the 6D.
The best will be, renting one for 1-2 days and see, how the MkII performs in my hands. 
Maybe all the complaints are just "hot air" - like the AF perfomance of the original 6D. The 6D made a lot supersharp shots of fast moving objects...


----------



## nc0b (Jul 22, 2017)

I am perfectly happy with my 6D Mk I in general, and particularly in low light. Indoor shots at ISO 12,800 are amazing. It is a nice companion to my 5DsR. I generally use center point focusing on both bodies, BIF, general wildlife, whatever. If I really need a flippy LCD I can use my 60D. I shoot no video, so the limitations of any of my bodies in that respect are non-issues.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi rfdesigner. 
I don't own a 6D but want something to click ;D ;D ;D genius, had me chuckling like an idiot, at least that's what Angela said! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## GaryUK (Jul 22, 2017)

Been lurking here for years, so thought it time I registered.

In the light of the sensor news no.. Ironically, this would have been the first time I'd have been an early adopter. I bought a 20D in '05; a 7D in '10 and my 6D in 2013. But I feel as if they have taken us all for granted, so concur with the don't buy it brigade.

My last major purchase was swapping my 300mm for the 100-400 II. I liked the idea of f8 focus on a 6D2; but to have got the best out of it, I'd have also needed to upgrade my Mk1 1.4x converter. So for the sports and wildlife, I might swap my aging 7D for an 80D. 

Perhaps a 6D3 will come along a bit quicker. After all, it will probably only be a few months before the 6D2's sensor and lack of 4K looks laughable, as the competition marches on. 

Mirrorless cameras have come on nicely, from the XT-2 to the Sony A series. I can see the day when I will buy one, an A7iii perhaps ? Maybe though, Canon will surprise us with a mirrorless effort that takes Ef or Ef-s lenses directly? If not, I can see many people, myself included gradually migrating away.


----------



## jd7 (Jul 22, 2017)

Ladislav said:


> My 6D is already well used and I was hoping for decent upgrade. While 6D Mk.II will be a good camera, I just don't see the upgrade I expected for 2000 GBP. And I'm even not interested in video at all. 5D Mk.IV looks better every day, but that will require much more saving.
> 
> Maybe after my initial shock with sensor and AF module goes away or after my Mk.I dies, I will think differently. Hopefully price will drop by that time.



That about sums up my thinking too. I was expecting to want a 6D mk II but at this point I'm not so sure. I will read the reviews which come out over the next weeks with interest, but given the sensor hasn't been brought in line with the 5DIV (which I had felt sure it would, apart from resolution of course), at this point in time I'm struggling with the idea of handing over that much cash for a 6DII. I'd certainly like the better AF system and higher FPS, but personally things like the flip out screen don't excite me, so from my point of view it seems I'd be paying a significant amount of money for that AF and the FPS jump.

What I've read so far about the 6DII has even made me consider looking for a used 5DIII (I'd much prefer the joystick and button layout, although I prefer the weight and size of the 6D series) or possibly going for a 5DIV (although that is more money than I had in mind to spend on what is really just a toy for me). Anyway, my 6D is still doing fine so I'll sit tight for now.

Edit: I don't mean to suggest the AF and FPS jump is not significant. It is, of course. It's just that for the money I would have liked to think we'd get the latest sensor tech. As it seems that's not the case, it's an issue I will think harder about now.


----------



## candyman (Jul 22, 2017)

I seem to be one of the few that is going to upgrade my 6D to a 6D MK II. I pre-ordered it and got a message that it will arrive next week Thursday. Call me stupid 
I bought the 6D as a second camera next to my 5D MK III. I use the 5D MK III (with battery grip) mainly for bird /BIF and wildlife photography. I don’t upgrade to the 5D MK IV because the price is ridiculous high: €4129. The price does not seem to go down. (I bought the 5D MK III as a new camera in October 2012 for €2949)
I bought the 6D because it is a fullframe camera in a smaller and lighter body compared to the 5D MK III. This was a major reason to buy it. I use the 6D mainly for landscape (with LEE filters) and city photography. Smaller and lighter is good while travelling. I have some nice L-lenses and I love the image quality of the lenses. So I don’t want to give up on Canon glass. The 6D MK II is an interesting upgrade for ME. It is still small and light. It offers the vari-angle screen. That is something I really look forward for landscape and city photography. But also the increasement of fps (and the f8 for 27 AF points using my 100-400II and ext. MK III) for this camera is very interesting. When I am out in the landscape I may run into a wildlife or bird/BIF situation. Now I can handle this with the 6D MK II even better than before. I don’t need to think of bringing the 5D MKIII along and thus travel with only one light camera.
Like many I was hoping for sensor improvement. However, I am not sure how much difference it will make for ME. Sure I raised shadows now and then but not so much. I don’t believe I will suffer from the 6D MK II sensor. I keep in mind that it is Canon’s entry level full frame and I do not expect the 5D class features. Yes, the 6D sensor matched/exceeded the 5D MK III sensor. So we were lucky. The 6D MK II brings enough for ME to upgrade and I am sure I will do some nice photos with it.
And price? Yes, it does not come cheap. But I believe, seeing the price development (not moving at all!) of the 5D MK IV, the price of the 6D MK II will stay at this new price (€2129) some time as well.
Those are my 2cents thoughts


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 22, 2017)

candyman said:


> I seem to be one of the few that is going to upgrade my 6D to a 6D MK II.



Sounds like a good buy for you.. giving you the upgrades in the areas you need.

I think we'll all be interested in your opinion of it once you've had it in your hands for a month.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 22, 2017)

candyman said:


> I seem to be one of the few that is going to upgrade my 6D to a 6D MK II. I pre-ordered it and got a message that it will arrive next week Thursday. Call me stupid
> I bought the 6D as a second camera next to my 5D MK III. I use the 5D MK III (with battery grip) mainly for bird /BIF and wildlife photography. I don’t upgrade to the 5D MK IV because the price is ridiculous high: €4129. The price does not seem to go down. (I bought the 5D MK III as a new camera in October 2012 for €2949)
> I bought the 6D because it is a fullframe camera in a smaller and lighter body compared to the 5D MK III. This was a major reason to buy it. I use the 6D mainly for landscape (with LEE filters) and city photography. Smaller and lighter is good while travelling. I have some nice L-lenses and I love the image quality of the lenses. So I don’t want to give up on Canon glass. The 6D MK II is an interesting upgrade for ME. It is still small and light. It offers the vari-angle screen. That is something I really look forward for landscape and city photography. But also the increasement of fps (and the f8 for 27 AF points using my 100-400II and ext. MK III) for this camera is very interesting. When I am out in the landscape I may run into a wildlife or bird/BIF situation. Now I can handle this with the 6D MK II even better than before. I don’t need to think of bringing the 5D MKIII along and thus travel with only one light camera.
> Like many I was hoping for sensor improvement. However, I am not sure how much difference it will make for ME. Sure I raised shadows now and then but not so much. I don’t believe I will suffer from the 6D MK II sensor. I keep in mind that it is Canon’s entry level full frame and I do not expect the 5D class features. Yes, the 6D sensor matched/exceeded the 5D MK III sensor. So we were lucky. The 6D MK II brings enough for ME to upgrade and I am sure I will do some nice photos with it.
> ...



I guess for wildlife and BIF you won't usually use lowest ISO possible right? Because from ISO 400 upwards, any DR disadvantage of 6D II is virtually gone.

I'm still trying to like 6D II, but it seems that I can't get over that bad aftertaste that Canon _could_ deliver better DR, but they decided _not to_. That leaves me rather disappointed.


----------



## LesC (Jul 22, 2017)

I bought the original 6D as it was the smallest and cheapest FF body that Canon make & it produces excellent noise-free images in any conditions I shoot in.

The 6D MKII will do the same & has other improvements that appeal to me like articulating screen, improved AF, larger sensor etc. 

I don't need/want the extra expense/weight of the 5D MKIV so the MKII will be perfect for me.


----------



## candyman (Jul 22, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to be one of the few that is going to upgrade my 6D to a 6D MK II.
> ...


I will share my experiences


----------



## candyman (Jul 22, 2017)

Khalai said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to be one of the few that is going to upgrade my 6D to a 6D MK II. I pre-ordered it and got a message that it will arrive next week Thursday. Call me stupid
> ...




Well....for landscape I stay on ISO 100. For birdphotography I want to stay between ISO 100 and 640...but...that only happens on sunny days. And I live in a place that has more cloudy and rainy days  
So you're right with higher ISO the DR disadvantage is less/gone. But the main use is landscape/city on ISO 100. I don't have enough imagination to translate the DR examples here on the NET and the real situations I face to value the disadvantage. Yes, Canon could deliver better but choose to focus on other features for this upgrade on their entry level. For ME that is okay. Time and the experience will tell me.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 22, 2017)

candyman said:


> Well....for landscape I stay on ISO 100. For birdphotography I want to stay between ISO 100 and 640...but...that only happens on sunny days. And I live in a place that has more cloudy and rainy days
> So you're right with higher ISO the DR disadvantage is less/gone. But the main use is landscape/city on ISO 100. I don't have enough imagination to translate the DR examples here on the NET and the real situations I face to value the disadvantage. Yes, Canon could deliver better but choose to focus on other features for this upgrade on their entry level. For ME that is okay. Time and the experience will tell me.



Don't get me wrong. I've managed to get satisfying landscape images from my 6D. GNDs and exposure blending helps a ton. The original 6D was praised for its IQ back then. Thing is, that five years later, there is not much apparent improvement, while its peers are evolving. THAT's what bugs me.

But I'm apparently not a target customer. 6D's AF does not limit me (much), sviweling touch screen with DPAF seems really nice, but not 2100€ nice, so there is not much incentive for me to upgrade. But if there were major improvement in sensor like e.g. in 5D IV, I would have had much difficult (and pleasing) decision to make...


----------



## candyman (Jul 22, 2017)

Khalai said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Well....for landscape I stay on ISO 100. For birdphotography I want to stay between ISO 100 and 640...but...that only happens on sunny days. And I live in a place that has more cloudy and rainy days
> ...


It is not that doesn't bug me but it doens't help me to stay upset about it. If Canon decide to wait another 4 to 5 years with updating to a 6D MKIII then there isn't a 'cheap' fullframe option other than the 6D MK II. Unless.....they decide to introduce in 2 years from now a new entry level i.e. 8D. And they let the 6D move up to mid-level FF. There is a huge gap in price between the 6D MK II and 5D MKIV here in Europe: about 2000 euro. So it can be a strategy to position the 6D higher and maybe merge the 5D MK V with the 5DS(r) to a 5Dx, Ha,ha pure speculation here


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 22, 2017)

+1


Knowing that Canon can put a sensor comparable to 5dmk4 and decided not to, in order to protect sale of mk4, it bothers me. And honestly we know that even a 5dmk4 sensor isn't a class leader in 2017. 


I wonder if 6dmk1 outsold 5dmk3 in number, and so they learned their lesson and decided to widen the gap between 5dmk4 and 6dmk2. 





Khalai said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > sunnyVan said:
> ...


----------



## Arty (Jul 22, 2017)

I am happy with my 6D and see no need to upgrade. When the 6D was originally released, it was $2,000, so the new 6D II seems to be priced appropriately.
This might be a good time for folks to get the 6D1 as prices are low and may go lower.
I would rather spend the dough on other things, especially if Canon comes out with an upgrade for the 50F1.4 that has IS and image quality that is equal to the 35F2 IS.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 22, 2017)

sunnyVan said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Knowing that Canon can put a sensor comparable to 5dmk4 and decided not to, in order to protect sale of mk4, it bothers me. And honestly we know that even a 5dmk4 sensor isn't a class leader in 2017.
> ...



The 6D Should outsell the 5DIII, the 6DII should outsell the 5DIV.. its normal market economics, there are fewer people with more cash, and many people with a bit of cash, otherwise there'd be as many Bentleys on the road as Fords.

Personally I'm beginning to thnk Canon just doesn't partcularly value dynamic range.. some of us do and therein lies the problem.


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 22, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...


Canon values what its customers are willing to pay for. My guess is that Canon does value DR, but not as much as other qualities. Notice that SoNikon have also not increased their DR. If Sony were able to produce a FF sensor with 16 stops of DR would they steal some of Canon's market share? Among a select group of buyers the answer is yes; however, most DSLR buyers will not notice this.


----------



## dak723 (Jul 22, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...



It's funny. Almost every comment about the original 6D was that it had great IQ, but lousy AF. Now, the 6D II arrives, and suddenly the IQ is not good enough.

Perhaps Canon understands that many folks don't do much if any post processing. For many of those, out-of-camera contrast is more important that DR. In layman's talk, they like the "punch" that Canon images are known for, rather than the more flat, lower contrast images that occur as you add DR. Just a thought.

Or perhaps they decided that holding down the cost was the number one priority for the 6D II. There may be a lot that needs to be done to reduce the noise and add DR, but everyone here just assumes that is is cheap and easy. I wonder how many folks would pay $2499 or so to get those 2 extra stops of base level DR.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 22, 2017)

dak723 said:


> It's funny. Almost every comment about the original 6D was that it had great IQ, but lousy AF. Now, the 6D II arrives, and suddenly the IQ is not good enough.



IQ of 6D is good. In fact, it is so good, that I traded that for a crude AF and saved a lot of €, when I chose 6D over 5D III back then. But it has been five years since it was released. After five years, is it so unreasonable to expect some noticeable improvement? And Canon CAN produce better sensors. It's not that 6D II is a bad camera, not at all. But is producing a better sensor (such as in 5D IV) really that expensive, that Canon had to develop another worse sensor for 6D II? Would it not be perhaps more efficient to give 6D II the same sensor as is in 5D IV. Canon does this in their crop cameras for a long time. So why this change now? It is really cost optimizing and nothing more? That is what bothers me...


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 22, 2017)

Khalai said:


> IQ of 6D is good. In fact, it is so good, that I traded that for a crude AF and saved a lot of €, when I chose 6D over 5D III back then. But it has been five years since it was released. After five years, is it so unreasonable to expect some noticeable improvement? And Canon CAN produce better sensors. It's not that 6D II is a bad camera, not at all. But is producing a better sensor (such as in 5D IV) really that expensive, that Canon had to develop another worse sensor for 6D II? Would it not be perhaps more efficient to give 6D II the same sensor as is in 5D IV. Canon does this in their crop cameras for a long time. So why this change now? It is really cost optimizing and nothing more? That is what bothers me...



The way I see it I just don't get where it wins, I don't even see where it comes second or third.

It already loses to the D750 as that is a lens cheaper than the 6DII.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 22, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > IQ of 6D is good. In fact, it is so good, that I traded that for a crude AF and saved a lot of €, when I chose 6D over 5D III back then. But it has been five years since it was released. After five years, is it so unreasonable to expect some noticeable improvement? And Canon CAN produce better sensors. It's not that 6D II is a bad camera, not at all. But is producing a better sensor (such as in 5D IV) really that expensive, that Canon had to develop another worse sensor for 6D II? Would it not be perhaps more efficient to give 6D II the same sensor as is in 5D IV. Canon does this in their crop cameras for a long time. So why this change now? It is really cost optimizing and nothing more? That is what bothers me...
> ...



Truth be told, Nikon's LiveView and LV autofocus is a joke compared to DPAF. It's really night and day difference. And I can't mount any of my lenses on D750 either


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 22, 2017)

Khalai said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Khalai said:
> ...



That's something I tend not to think about as I don't use liveview that much.. in fact I can't think of a single "keeper" I have that was taken with liveview.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 22, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> That's something I tend not to think about as I don't use liveview that much.. in fact I can't think of a single "keeper" I have that was taken with liveview.



Every landscaper in this forum just farted in your general direction. ;D

- A


----------



## mistaspeedy (Jul 23, 2017)

There really isn't that much difference between the 5D mark IV sensor and the original 6D... hopefully there will be some improvements in other areas that dxomark measures like:
SNR (noise levels)
Tonal Range
Color sensitivity << this one seems to have the biggest difference at the moment


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 23, 2017)

mistaspeedy said:


> There really isn't that much difference between the 5D mark IV sensor and the original 6D... hopefully there will be some improvements in other areas that dxomark measures like:
> SNR (noise levels)
> Tonal Range
> Color sensitivity << this one seems to have the biggest difference at the moment



What ? The original 6D, just like the 6DII, achieves acceptable shadow IQ in a strong lift through NR, and all that that does to damage detail. The 5DIV achieves this with no NR at all.


----------



## GaryUK (Jul 23, 2017)

I’ve been very happy with my 6D, so am disappointed that the 6D2 doesn’t appear worth it.

My 2nd camera was a 7D Mk1, but due to the IQ difference it hardly got used; instead I settled for the single centre point on the 6D, even when I could have done with the 7D’s focus

So today, I gave Canon my cash. Not 2K for a 6D2, but 1K for an M5, kit lens + adaptor.

Once I had it up and running I fitted my 35mm F2 IS, all was well, so then I tried my 100-400 II, and yes it focussed pdq. I was impressed. I have a Mk1 1.4X Extender, so for a laugh fitted that too.. and yes again it happy focussed. It may look like a toy, but it’s pretty capable. 

I’m pleased, I’ve now satisfied my desire for something smaller, more discreet and lighter for when a 6D + 24-105 is conspicuous; have the crop sensor’s handy extra reach and access to a more modern AF, for half the price of a 6D2.

So now I can happily wait for the 6D3.


----------



## Luds34 (Jul 23, 2017)

dlee13 said:


> I sold my 6D prior to the announcement and still plan on getting the 6D2. I am bothered by the results I've seen so far and I welcome the upgrade to the AF and screen. Honestly I'm really excited and can't wait till and I can finally pick it up next week  The only area that limited me with the 6D was the AF, now that it's been improved it will be perfect for me!



+1 That's basically my story. Sold the 6D a couple months ago, pre-ordered as soon as it was announced. The DR "issues" do no concern me.


----------



## Luds34 (Jul 23, 2017)

dak723 said:


> It's funny. Almost every comment about the original 6D was that it had great IQ, but lousy AF. Now, the 6D II arrives, and suddenly the IQ is not good enough.



Exactly! Same thought has crossed my mind many times.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 23, 2017)

Luds34 said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny. Almost every comment about the original 6D was that it had great IQ, but lousy AF. Now, the 6D II arrives, and suddenly the IQ is not good enough.
> ...



I've been thinking the same thing. However to play the devil's advocate, the IQ is almost the same - after 5 years. It's not unreasonable to expect some improvements. There clearly are, but some folks had higher expectations than others.


----------



## dak723 (Jul 24, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > dak723 said:
> ...



Well, if various folks who have reported that lifting shadows is easier and cleaner than before, then that is an improvement - probably a more important improvement than increasing DR, at least for me and the usual post-processing I do. 

Again, I, too am surprised that the 6D II did not have the same improvement that the other Canon cameras have had in the past two years. But I seriously wonder what most folks think a 2 stop DR improvement at base ISO would bring. Having briefly owned the Sony A7 II with it's greater DR, I found no visible difference in my images compared to my 6D when used under normal conditions. I guess that is another reason why these test results just don't bother me.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 24, 2017)

dak723 said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...



Agreed. I am more interested in the added pixels in the newer version, and potential high-ISO improvements than low ISO DR. I'm (still) on a 60D which is notoriously bad at low ISO (or so the tell me) yet I rarely find myself needing more DR.


----------



## snoke (Jul 24, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> mistaspeedy said:
> 
> 
> > There really isn't that much difference between the 5D mark IV sensor and the original 6D... hopefully there will be some improvements in other areas that dxomark measures like:
> ...



Why people lift shadows? To get more detail in 'black'. If no more detail because NR, what point?


----------



## Otara (Jul 24, 2017)

I got the 5d3 instead, as my biggest gripe was the AF, and this way I got a better improvement there, as well as being a lot cheaper.

I would have liked the 6D2 tiltscreen DPAF etc, but not at the cost of being able to buy a used 5D3 and a Canon 16-35mm f4 IS for the same price.


----------



## jwilton (Jul 24, 2017)

No, nothing added that I want or need. And things I want are not offered on the 6DII. Besides, my 6D exceeds my creative capabilities.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm in an unusual situation. I want a second full frame body for occasional work when I don't want to be constantly switching lenses. The 7DII is okay, but I hate not having a consistent focal length when switching bodies. I'd like both bodies to be full frame. Plus full frame at high ISO still beats crop, even though crop has significantly improved. 

I was planning to pick up a cheap 6D once the 6D II has been out for awhile. Now I'll be watching to see if the II happens to drop in price or show up refurbished sooner than usual. If it falls close to the price of the 6D over the past few years, I may just bite the bullet and go for the 6D II.


----------



## SteveM (Jul 24, 2017)

At Wex in the U.K. the 5D mklll is currently selling at the same price as the 6D mkll.....£1999. They also have 2 'out of box' 5D mklll's for £1899.


----------



## candyman (Jul 24, 2017)

SteveM said:


> At Wex in the U.K. the 5D mklll is currently selling at the same price as the 6D mkll.....£1999. They also have 2 'out of box' 5D mklll's for £1899.


It seems that it makes more sense that with these prices you buy a 5D MKIII. Unless the size/weight, the amount of megapixel, the vari-angle LCD, DPAF and f/8 Af support is more important.


In the Netherlands a new 5D MK III is about €570 more expensive than a 6D MK II. The price of the 5D MK III does not seem to drop.
The 5D MK III occasions go between €1600 and €1800
A new 6D MK II goes for €2129


EIDT: I think that in about 6 months the price for a new 6D MK II will settle down at €1949. And, it will stay there for a longer period


----------



## Handrews (Jul 24, 2017)

Last autumn I had to make a decision between buying a new 5D3 (with a convenient discount) or waiting for 6D2. I pulled the trigger on 5D3, and I'm really happy with it. To me, 6D2 appears to be aimed more at folks upgrading from APS-C - current 6D users seem to be less tempted to upgrade.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 24, 2017)

Just made an arrangement and picking 5D III body up on Wednesday morning to replace one of my 6Ds. Immaculate condition, 37K shutter count. A$1,400.00 cash in hand. (US$1,115.00). I cannot resist the 5D body hotness


----------



## mistaspeedy (Jul 24, 2017)

So much for the idea that 6D II sales will kill the used 5D III market. In protecting 5D IV sales, they nerfed the 6D II a bit too much.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 24, 2017)

Shop around. Been buying from these guys for years and years the 6DMKII is cheaper than a 5DMKIII

DREV 6DMKII £1595

https://store.digitalrev.com/product/canon-eos-6d-mark-ii/MTEwNTc1Ng_A_A

DREV are selling 5DMKIIIs for £1649

https://store.digitalrev.com/product/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii/MTAwMDQwNQ_A_A

SLRHUT £1775
https://slrhut.co.uk/product/ID982C5/view

Unless you need the 2 card slots and the weather sealing the 6DMKII is still a better camera IMO.


----------



## Act444 (Jul 24, 2017)

If I still had my 6D I think I'd rather have a 6D2 than a 5D3...if I desired a 5D I'd just go straight for the MK4. 

When I was looking for a backup to my 5D3 I briefly considered a used 5D2 (which was at the time around the same price as a new 6D). But I went for the 6D instead mostly due to more shooting customization options and better high ISO performance. It would seem to me the relationship between the 5D3 and 6D2 would be similar, but it probably ultimately depends on your use. 

The 4K issue does not bother me but I really would have hoped for at least dual SD slots. The lack thereof tells me Canon went into overdrive not to encroach on 5D territory....we'll see how that works out soon.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 24, 2017)

Things that would tempt me to buy a new camera.....

Better DR...... Nope!
4K video...... Nope!
Mirrorless.... Nope!
WiFi remote control.... Check!
Flippy touchscreen...... Check!
FF sensor.... Check!
Affordable.... Check!
decent AF system.... Check!

Oh well.... Not a slam dunk...... It looks like Canon has saved me a bit of money..... Enough to make me curious but not enough to make me jump up and down with excitement.... We shall see what happens when the camera gets out into the wild.....


----------



## amorse (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm staying put with my 6D until I feel comfortable making an objective decision on the best possible upgrade.

I shoot almost exclusively landscapes, and I do a reasonable amount of back country camping/hiking to capture some of my photos. I often hike with a lot of gear as I really do not want to compromise image quality (my legs pay for this), so the lightweight 6D was a great fit in providing good image quality with some weight savings.

My 6D is still functional and serving my needs, but there are several places I wanted to see improvement to justify my next purchase. Without improving these issues, I am not really advancing my photos by buying something new, I'd be better off honing my skill set and waiting for a better upgrade:

*Increased base ISO dynamic range* - this was my number 1 desire as I almost always shoot at base ISO, and I am frequently clipped on both sides of the histogram. I use a lot of ND grads to help address this. The 6DII, at this point, does not seem to help this challenge.
*Better weather resistance* - I get soaked frequently and usually carry gear in dry bags. Shooting in the rain has been a bit nerve wracking for me, and I'd love to worry a bit less about this issue when it rains for a few days straight while I'm camping. The 6D II does seem to progress here.
*Increased low light image quality* - I do shoot a fair bit of landscape astrophotography, so high ISO sensitivity is important to me as well. The 6D is still pretty good for this, and the 6D II does seem to improve on it here
*Increased resolution* - I often print up to about 36"x24", so a bit of extra resolution would be welcome as I can't really do any cropping and still hit what I consider to be acceptable print resolution. The extra 6 MP of the 6D II was welcome, but not a slam dunk.

The 6D II hits 3/4 of my needs, excluding my most important upgrade. I don't feel that neglecting this desire for another 4 years is acceptable for the price, so I am looking at my other options:

5D IV seems to hit everything, but costs a lot more and weighs more. I'm leaning toward the 5D IV but I'm not ready to call it a done deal.
5D SR ii *could* be a good fit but I can't even guess on that at this point. I am fairly patient and can wait until next year so I could just wait it out. Again, it will be expensive and heavy though.
Switch to Sony mirrorless would solve my dynamic range/weight/resolution needs but fail a lot of other things like weather proofing, and I'd need to invest in a new lens system or use adapters - neither of which are attractive to me.
Switch to Nikon would solve my DR/weather proofing/resolution issue, but now I wouldn't even be able to use an adapter for my glass reliably, and things get expensive. Also, all their negative press releases of late make me concerned for Nikon's future, so I'm not really interested in this option.

I am patiently waiting to see what other options present themselves and will act on which ever works within financial reason. I am really disappointed in the 6D II not because it is a bad camera, but because it came so close to being perfect for my needs but dropped the one item that I was most hoping for. Knowing that Canon could have addressed this need and didn't really leaves a sour taste. With that said, if Canon were to initiate a program to take back 6D IIs and install a 5D IV sensor as a paid upgrade I would be prepared to pay quite a bit. Now that's wishful thinking.


----------



## amorse (Jul 24, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > That's something I tend not to think about as I don't use liveview that much.. in fact I can't think of a single "keeper" I have that was taken with liveview.
> ...



I think almost 95% of my 6D photos are taken on live view to manual focus.


----------



## CanonGuy (Jul 25, 2017)

I'll hold onto my 5d3 and 6d as long as i can. my next body purchase will be a nikon (not sold on sony yet since native lenses are expensive).

canon will not see a dime from me again. enough is enough.


----------



## mehaue (Jul 25, 2017)

no I won't!

the 6D is an amazing camera. I would only upgrade to 6DII when sensor tech / dynamic range is the best in class, above 5DiV and a little below 1DXii, like it was with the predecessor. As its not the case, I'm happy I did not preorder it and will happily shoot until 6DIII is out ;-)


----------



## CTJohn (Jul 25, 2017)

I'll wait to see. What I'd like over my current 6D is better autofocus that I could use for BIF and another stop worth of ISO performance before I need to do a lot of noise reduction. I'm guessing the Mark II will give me that.

I suspect the Mark II will be a lot better than portrayed here. At this time prior to the release of the 6D, the camera was being trashed here as well. Reading these comments, it's now revered by many.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 25, 2017)

For BIF you'd probably be better off getting an 80D or wait for the 7D Mark III.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 25, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> For BIF you'd probably be better off getting an 80D or wait for the 7D Mark III.



If the 80D why not the 7D2?
Why do you think these are better than the 6D2?


----------



## hbr (Jul 25, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > For BIF you'd probably be better off getting an 80D or wait for the 7D Mark III.
> ...



+1 on the 7D2. The AF and FPS are much better than on the 80D.


----------



## SteveM (Jul 25, 2017)

First off, I use a 5D MklV and am very happy with it, no complaints at all. But were I coming to full frame photography for the first time with probably no L series glass I would have a very difficult choice between the 6D mkll and Nikon's D750, and I'm being generous there.
The 6D mkll and D750 I would imagine are often the gateway to full frame photography (in my opinion at least), from there follows a lot of money spent on L series glass, then a possible upgrade to the 5D series. Point is, whichever camera one chooses from these two will lead to a nice income stream for that manufacturer.
Canon aren't unique in having their latest camera 'slagged off' either. Nikon's D7500 is getting a much bigger panning than this.....as did the 5D MklV if I remember right. You can almost predict what result Nikon's D850 will get later this year. I hope to ...... the 7D mklll doesn't, that is currently in my sights. 
I genuinely hope the data we are all poring over is supplanted by weekend and there are lots of relieved and smiley faces on Monday. Surely you try to compete with potentially your biggest competitor, the D750......don't you?


----------



## CanonGuy (Jul 25, 2017)

SteveM said:


> First off, I use a 5D MklV and am very happy with it, no complaints at all. But were I coming to full frame photography for the first time with probably no L series glass I would have a very difficult choice between the 6D mkll and Nikon's D750, and I'm being generous there.
> The 6D mkll and D750 I would imagine are often the gateway to full frame photography (in my opinion at least), from there follows a lot of money spent on L series glass, then a possible upgrade to the 5D series. Point is, whichever camera one chooses from these two will lead to a nice income stream for that manufacturer.
> Canon aren't unique in having their latest camera 'slagged off' either. Nikon's D7500 is getting a much bigger panning than this.....as did the 5D MklV if I remember right. You can almost predict what result Nikon's D850 will get later this year. I hope to ...... the 7D mklll doesn't, that is currently in my sights.
> I genuinely hope the data we are all poring over is supplanted by weekend and there are lots of relieved and smiley faces on Monday. Surely you try to compete with potentially your biggest competitor, the D750......don't you?



Not to mention that we are comparing 6d2 with 3 years old d750!!! It's almost time for a d750 refresh!

I don't know if the Canon engineers slept for last 4 years and then slapped a stripped down version of 5d3 into a 6d2 body! Just ridiculous


----------



## Khalai (Jul 25, 2017)

CanonGuy said:


> Not to mention that we are comparing 6d2 with 3 years old d750!!! It's almost time for a d750 refresh!
> 
> I don't know if the Canon engineers slept for last 4 years and then slapped a stripped down version of 5d3 into a 6d2 body! Just ridiculous



Simple. Don't buy it. I know I won't. That's the only way to send a message, vote with your wallet. But that won't stop me from using top-tier Canon glass and other accessories. They will come around eventually, it's just not at this very moment


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 25, 2017)

CanonGuy said:


> SteveM said:
> 
> 
> > First off, I use a 5D MklV and am very happy with it, no complaints at all. But were I coming to full frame photography for the first time with probably no L series glass I would have a very difficult choice between the 6D mkll and Nikon's D750, and I'm being generous there.
> ...



Before we start jumping on that bandwagon, let's see what the D750 successor brings shall we? Let's see the critique and venom poured on that model because of the 'old' technology they use.


----------



## CanonGuy (Jul 25, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> CanonGuy said:
> 
> 
> > SteveM said:
> ...



Say what?! Lol! D750 sensor technology is far superior to anything canon ever produced. Let alone this cash grab 6d2. 

I have stopped buying canon glasses (art lineup serves me well now). Will do the same with bodies. Canon won't see another dime from me. Period.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 25, 2017)

My point was more about your criticism of how Canon has not included so much new technology. I bet the D750 successor does not include much 'new' stuff either. Whether it beats the 6D2 is irrelevant - what I was addressing was criticisms about what new stuff is included.


----------



## james75 (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm in wait and see pattern right now. Have absolutely no interest in upgrading to 6d2 now. The 5d4 is too much camera for me and way too expensive for my kind of photography. If I'm still holding off a few years from now, maybe I can get a refurbed 5d4 or a good used for around $2,000.

I was really close a few months ago of buying the d750 when it was under $1,500, but decided against it. I guess I'm glad since the shutter issue has recently surfaced. I've also been seeing some used d810's for under 2,000, which seem interesting.

I also have my canon kit in a good place now as far as lenses and accessories go, so the idea of having to start selling a lot of it off, and starting over, seems like a real pain in the ass.


----------



## bergstrom (Jul 26, 2017)

holding out for 5d5


----------



## dak723 (Jul 27, 2017)

CanonGuy said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > CanonGuy said:
> ...



Good. As always, people should get the camera they want. As for "far superior" believe what you will - especially since photos from all the cameras today are pretty much identical. You need a little better DR? Good, then you should switch if you want.

After you switch, however, you should do us all a favor and visit the Nikon forums instead. 

Bye Bye.


----------



## Lord_Zeppelin (Jul 27, 2017)

I will be upgrading, but I haven't ordered yet...but I'm not waiting for the price to level, so to speak. 

I posted this in the DR argument, I mean thread, but I'm still excited about the camera, it's still an improvement on the original, and it is definitely going to focus faster, which is probably my most pressing need since I'm getting older every year and I'm not as fast to the shot as I used to be. 

People must forget...but the original 6D's cross-type focus debate was super hot like the DR debate on the 6D2 when it launched and later on in the real world, it didn't matter as much as the outrage over the spec sheet.


----------



## john kriegsmann (Aug 1, 2017)

I was planning to buy a 6D Mark 2 until I saw the actual camera specifications which differed markedly from what had been reported in Canon rumors. As a landscape and wildlife photographer my main "wants" for the new model was improved dynamic range, higher resolution, better autofocus and dual SD recording slots. Canon not only failed to deliver on "rumored" improved dynamic range snd dual SD slots the dynamic range in the new model is less than the original 6D and less than the cropped 80D sensor. I am hugely disappointed with Canon, they have not kept up with sensor technology developments and have lagged behind in the mirrorless camera market.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 1, 2017)

john kriegsmann said:


> I was planning to buy a 6D Mark 2 until I saw the actual camera specifications which differed markedly from what had been reported in Canon rumors. As a landscape and wildlife photographer my main "wants" for the new model was improved dynamic range, higher resolution, better autofocus and dual SD recording slots. Canon not only failed to deliver on "rumored" improved dynamic range snd dual SD slots the dynamic range in the new model is less than the original 6D and less than the cropped 80D sensor. I am hugely disappointed with Canon, they have not kept up with sensor technology developments and have lagged behind in the mirrorless camera market.



is your problem with the spec sheet, the lack of 'ooh, look at that' technology, or the quality of the images it produces? 
We don't know how good the AF is yet, so that seems a strange comment. 
Even Nikon have removed dual slots from model lines that previously had them
Just because the 6D2 has not produced the base ISO levels you wanted, who said they have not kept up with sensor developments?
You anted them to keep up with mirrorless developments yet said in a different thread you will buy Nikon. Go figure.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 1, 2017)

I have traded one of my 6D bodies in for a used 5D III with 37K clicks on it in immaculate condition. The upgrade cost me A$300.00. I needed better AF system and customisation than 6D Level body can offer. I am on look out for a low shutter count, mint and aggressively priced 5D IV to replace my second 6D.


----------

